# olive oil as mite treatment?



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

okay, so there was apparently a huge mix up at the vet (entailing sending Hodgy's records to another vet who had the right treatment, but not having the fax number, etc.). so, anyway, i'm in the middle of trying to straighten that out so that i can get some revelution for Hodgy's mites. but, in the mean time, i had heard that vegetable oil can help suffocate the mites. would that help, and does anyone know how i should go about it? any help would be GREAT! THANK YOU!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually have heard the opposite: that oil can give them a place to breed and wreak havoc. I have no idea where I found this info and don't know if it's true...

In the meantime, I would give water/oil rinses as needed to help with itching...just mix with water...and I would suggest flax seed oil (1-2 capsules in 1-3 cups water) as it will rinse off much better than veg oil and it doesn't get sticky.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

MissC said:


> I actually have heard the opposite: that oil can give them a place to breed and wreak havoc. I have no idea where I found this info and don't know if it's true...
> 
> In the meantime, I would give water/oil rinses as needed to help with itching...just mix with water...and I would suggest flax seed oil (1-2 capsules in 1-3 cups water) as it will rinse off much better than veg oil and it doesn't get sticky.


okay, thank you...i think i heard flax seed oil, too, but i'm not sure where i would find that...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Grocery store - healthfood section - healthfood stores, pharmacies.

Buy capsules. Keep them in the fridge. Just poke a hole in one end and squirt the oil out. 

Or search "Flax oil" in the search box. There's a lot of info.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Probably where you heard about using oil on mites is on birds. Birds get a different kind of mites and you can treat those by applying vegetable oil, olive oil or shortening to the affected areas.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Judi said:


> Probably where you heard about using oil on mites is on birds. Birds get a different kind of mites and you can treat those by applying vegetable oil, olive oil or shortening to the affected areas.


actually, we heard about it from someone at the pet store where we got all his stuff (not him, fortunately), who had done research on hedgies...i think her advice might have been for fleas, though...


----------



## hedgiecare (Apr 27, 2011)

when you get the revolution, it will totally finish them off. i'd do a bath and get a toothbrush and try scrubbing some of those buggers off. also change bedding and avoid woodchips for now if you are using them. can use like a weewee pad and change it everyday for the mean time.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

hedgiecare said:


> i'd do a bath and get a toothbrush and try scrubbing some of those buggers off.


is that w/ or w/out the revolution? and i'm trying to get the revolution ASAP, but i just need something for in the meantime.



hedgiecare said:


> also change bedding and avoid woodchips for now if you are using them. can use like a weewee pad and change it everyday for the mean time.


actually, i just used fleece and flannel baby blankets, since that's what they were using when i got them...it gets changed every day...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The Revolution will clear them up and an oatmeal bath can do really good for their skin if they are itchy. Personally I don't use a toothbrush cause they can be kinda rough and it won't get the mites off, the medicine kills them from the inside and the oatmeal bath more to soothe the skin.

Hope everything goes well and that the little guy will be itch free soon


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree: an oatmeal bath can help a lot as it soothes the skin. A flax oil rinse after mau help and won't hurt, as well. 

You should see pretty quick improvement once you start the Revolution treatment.


----------

